
Chinese Tesla Rival Planning to Launch an Ultra-Compact’ EV in 2018 - devy
https://ca.finance.yahoo.com/news/chinese-tesla-rival-planning-launch-114500800.html
======
IanDrake
I think rival might be the wrong word here.

